
The Century of Biology - lhh
https://a16z.com/2017/06/21/jorge-conde-bio-fund/
======
lhh
I thought this was an especially good quote: "The ideal entrepreneur can go
deep into both individually, not just across a team. Because one person who
can do both is like two people who are telepathic, and no one can read each
other’s minds (yet)!"

I think there are a lot of applications of this concept.

